# NYC (Queens)-Rats for adoption or foster



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

From Melissa:

Location: NYC (Queens)
*Contact: [email protected]* 
Hello
There are some hairless adult sibling rats as well as adorable baby rats up for adoption- I am writing on behalf of the owner. He is a teacher who cared for them in the classroom and will be keeping them over winter vacation but needs to adopt (or have someone foster) them asap. The rats are in Queens- I don't drive but can help facilitate any adoptions. Can anyone help foster or adopt these rats? Please forward this message  I will also leave my contact info to anyone interested or who can help. Melissa [email protected]

and of course- ONLY to rat lovers or those interested in keeping them lovingly as pets with daily time to crawl around outside of cage ! Melissa

Thank you,
Raquel
posted for Melissa
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------

